

Foreign hackers attack Canadian government - joetek
http://www.cbc.ca/politics/story/2011/02/16/pol-weston-hacking.html

======
badwetter
I can believe it's sanctioned officially since we have more than a few Chinese
dissidents living here. Surprised it hasn't happened before actually.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
So far, there's nothing to indicate that Chinese dissidents are the target.
They're probably far more interested in economic and military intelligence.

------
slug
For those of you interested in blocking by country ipaddress, you can take a
peek at iptables -m geoip --help

For debian(ubuntu) users, sudo apt-get install xtables-addons-common ,
beforehand.

Although ineffective against committed intruders, it can clean your firewall
logs a bit.

------
plusbryan
Ghostnet, Anonymous.... the world is really shaping up the way Neal Stephenson
imagined it...

------
dublinclontarf
That should be "Chinese" hackers, which they were. roreign is how THEY refer
to the rest of the wold.

~~~
forwardslash
"They caution, however, that there is no way of knowing whether the hackers
are Chinese, or some other nationality routing their cybercrimes through China
to cover their tracks."

From the article

~~~
stcredzero
Also from the article:

 _He added that any such attack would have some connection to the government
in China, which is also known for producing so-called "patriotic hackers"
devoted to targeting institutions or governments perceived as threatening to
the government at home._

Are we in a cyber cold war?

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
War? Nope. Just normal, run of the mill, snooping. Happens all the time, even
among so-called 'friends'.

